
WordPress and WordPressMU to merge - toni
http://www.geekword.net/wordpress-and-wordpress-mu-are-merging/
======
blasdel
For some reason I thought this happened years ago.

Wordpress never fails to surprise me with it's mediocre codebase and
development practices: it's always a little bit crappier than I thought it
was.

~~~
ryanwaggoner
Just goes to show you that many startups are really focused on the wrong
things. Users don't care about your development practices, the quality of your
codebase, or pretty much anything that happens under the hood. They just want
something that works, is easy to understand and use, and does what they need
it to. Wordpress fits all those, hence the huge community of loyal fans.

~~~
mdasen
I'd argue that it's more a lack of options/timing. MovableType was once big
and then they offended the community which saw an exodus, mostly to WordPress.
WordPress was really they only equivalent back then. Even today, there aren't
a lot of options. Typo (on Rails) wasn't well maintained for a while and many
cheap hosts still don't play that well with Ruby/Rails. There are a few Python
blogs (and more than a few use Django), but again many hosts don't support
Python well.

WordPress really has that thousands of monkeys banging on a keyboard thing
going for it. There are just so many users who have created little plugins.
Most of WordPress might be crap, but no one wants to spend time on something
of such low-value (code-wise) as a blog and WordPress meets most needs. It's
slow, it has poor security, its interface leaves a lot to be desired (keeps
getting more complicated in my opinion), but it works well enough.

Just look at the options. You can run MovableType in its Perl/PHP comboness.
You can run an under-featured Python blog based off one of those many
frameworks and then get annoyed that there isn't anti-spam protection. You
could try a Rails blog like Typo or Mephisto, but you have to deal with
getting a host that supports Ruby well (no problem for me, but definitely for
many). And Typo never seems to quite keep pace with Rails.

Users do care about elegance. It's just that elegance is sometimes not built
(like the number of Django blogs that are missing even simple things that you
don't notice at first) or just don't see the type of life that WordPress has
because they came later.

WordPress is elegant enough for most people while other solutions have deal-
breakers in them for many people.

~~~
decode
It seems like what you're really saying is, "There are a whole bunch of
options out there for blogs, but WordPress is the best for almost everyone." I
would agree with that statement, and I suspect that's why it's been so
successful.

------
avinashv
Urgh, I'm not happy about this. WordPress' codebase by itself is reasonable--
don't get me wrong, it's bulky in places--but if MU is going to be added to
the core, that is going to make a stock WordPress install carry a _lot_ of
extra baggage.

The site is down for me--what is the reasoning for this? wordpress.org's blog
doesn't have any information in the most recent few posts from the skim that I
just gave.

~~~
wmeredith
_if MU is going to be added to the core, that is going to make a stock
WordPress install carry a lot of extra baggage._

It said in the article that Wordpress MU is 95 to 99% comprised of the core
Wordpress code. Its doesn't seem like all that much extra baggage to me...

~~~
avinashv
Fair enough, then. As I said, I couldn't access the article. It surprises me,
though, that the number is close to that high.

------
Jem
My biggest worry now is how big is it going to be? Standalone WP is already
huge.

